# Purpose of wrapping in a towel ?



## cmayna (Feb 16, 2013)

Here's a newbie Q - Besides wrapping in foil and then a towel for transporting a cooked item say to a party,  is there a purpose for using foil and a towel for a dish you are planning to not transport?    I planning to grill a Tri Tip this weekend and the recipe says to foil and towel the item for 30+ minutes after removing it from the grill.   What is the purpose of this?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 16, 2013)

Insulation for keeping the meat warm...however, just leave them wrapped and in the warn cooler . They will stay hot for several hours when left alone..

Have fun and...


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 16, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Insulation for keeping the meat warm...however, just leave them wrapped and in the warn cooler . They will stay hot for several hours when left alone..
> 
> Have fun and...


Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 16, 2013)

OK, so other can keeping it warm like an insulator, it really serves no other purpose?


----------



## desertlites (Feb 16, 2013)

this person say's it best.

When someone mentions that they wrapped the meat to rest, they mean wrapped in aluminum foil to hold onto the juices (and may also add some liquids for foiling), then towels to insulate, then often, into a cooler for more insulation. I recommend a double layer of foil for most meats, especially if foiling ribs for 3-2-1 or 2-2-1. The purpose is to allow the meat to slowly cool for better redistribution of the natural juices in the meat, and it also allows the meat to continue cooking for a period of time allowing for more tenderization of lesser cuts such as the beef brisket or pork shoulder cuts like boston butt or picnic. BTW, I rarely use just foil for either purpose, opting for a foil-covered pan in most cases...much less risk of leakage from the foil, and easier to handle as well, plus, you can preheat the pan for even longer resting periods with greater heat retention.


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 16, 2013)

desertlites said:


> this person say's it best.
> 
> When someone mentions that they wrapped the meat to rest, they mean wrapped in aluminum foil to hold onto the juices (and may also add some liquids for foiling), then towels to insulate, then often, into a cooler for more insulation. I recommend a double layer of foil for most meats, especially if foiling ribs for 3-2-1 or 2-2-1. The purpose is to allow the meat to slowly cool for better redistribution of the natural juices in the meat, and it also allows the meat to continue cooking for a period of time allowing for more tenderization of lesser cuts such as the beef brisket or pork shoulder cuts like boston butt or picnic. BTW, I rarely use just foil for either purpose, opting for a foil-covered pan in most cases...much less risk of leakage from the foil, and easier to handle as well, plus, you can preheat the pan for even longer resting periods with greater heat retention.


Agreed on the foil pans, much better idea, the one drawback is they do tend to take up more room on the pit, but very little chance of losing that precious au jus.  However, on the residual cooking (placing into the cooler hot), fantastic idea if your pulling the meat a bit before it's done or if you prefer your ribs to be well done, completely falling off the bone or your brisket is for pulling, not slicing.  It's best if you vent the meat a bit on a table to allow the steam to escape from the foiling process and the IT to drop a bit or you stand a chance of ending up with overcooked meat, sometimes mush.  For instance, on briskets, once they reach toothpick tenderness on the pit, I'll pull them off, open the foil (vent) until the IT has dropped below 180 or so.  This will help keep the meat from residual cooking, but keep the meat nice and warm for 4 to 5 hours in the cooler, wrapped in towels and ready to serve.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 16, 2013)

Very detailed explantions.  Thanks


----------

